# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى تحديثات :  تحديث الأندرويد 4.3 للجالكسي نوت 2

## mohamed73

* *       الان تسريب تحديث الأندرويد 4.3 للجالكسي اس 4 ، و قد كان  الجميع يسأل حول موعد وصول التحديث للجالكسي نوت 2 نفيدكم علما أن سامسونج  صرحت رسميا فيما سبق ان التحديث سيصل ما بين هذا الشهر و الشهر القادم.  لكن ان كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار و تريد تجربة التحديث الجديد ، فاليوم أيضا  تم تسريب تحديث الأندرويد 4.3 لهواتف جالكسي نوت 2 (الإصدار GT-N1700).  
أغلب التغييرات في التحديث تجري خلف الكواليس و تتعلق بنظام التشغيل ،  غير ذلك يوجد بعض التعديلات و المزايا التي تم تقديمها مع جالكسي نوت 3 .  بالإضافة الى وجود خدمة الحماية Knox . نشير أن هذا التحديث غير رسمي و هو  في مراحله التجريبية الأولى ، لذا ستواجهك بعض المشاكل البرمجية و لا ننصح بإستخدامه الا اذا كنت تعرف ما الذي تقوم به. في الأسفل تجد معلومات التحديث مع الملفات المطلوبة لتثبيته يدويا..    *معلومات التحديث و الملفات :*  *الموديل:* GT-N7100  *الدولة:* أوروبا مفتوح  *الإصدار:* Android 4.3  *قائمة التغييرات:* 1750609  *تاريخ البناء:* Fri, 25 Sep 2013 18:06:49 +0000  *رقم المنتج:* OXA  *PDA:* N7100XXUEMI6  *CSC:* N7100OXAEMI6  *MODEM:* N7100XXUEMI6  *لتحميل الملف:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (كلمة فتح الضغط: wagnervaz)

----------


## adoula

ألف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## MATRIX1712

شكر اخي

----------

